# My oap neighbour has horrific water bill.............



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi all

My elderly neighbour has just recieved a horrendous water bill and is worried out of her mind

We are taking daily readings of her meter and the meter is going up by two digits every 24 hours ( i.e. the last digit on the meter )

Does anyone know the cost of one of these units ?

I tried googling for her but cant work it out, it says 1.15 euros per cubic meter so is 1 digit on the meter a cubic meter

Any help appreciated please:confused2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

philly said:


> Hi all
> 
> My elderly neighbour has just recieved a horrendous water bill and is worried out of her mind
> 
> ...


Are you comparing it with your meter to see if it moves a lot faster? Maybe there is a fault with the meter or a leak in her pipes somewhere.
Water bills here are usually very low, we have never paid more than 30 euros for 3 months and that is during the summer with topping up our pool.
Do you live on a complex? Is it possible someone can be tapping into her water? This is not unknown especially on complexes.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Are you comparing it with your meter to see if it moves a lot faster? Maybe there is a fault with the meter or a leak in her pipes somewhere.
> Water bills here are usually very low, we have never paid more than 30 euros for 3 months and that is during the summer with topping up our pool.
> Do you live on a complex? Is it possible someone can be tapping into her water? This is not unknown especially on complexes.



It strange co it has been like a freak bill

There are just 2 of them and the bill for water was 400 euros ahe has never had a bill like that she said

The fact we are watching her meter is just to try and ensure that we have a correct reading for a month

They have a pool but no leaks or anything

Any idea how many units on the meter for a bill of your for instance:boxing:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

philly said:


> It strange co it has been like a freak bill
> 
> There are just 2 of them and the bill for water was 400 euros ahe has never had a bill like that she said
> 
> ...


We never use more than 20-25 units a month. This past 3 months they wont have had to top their pool up as much as in the summer so they should not have a bill like that. There must be a leak somewhere in their system. The leak will be after their meter so it will be their responsiblity to find it and get it repaired or they will continue to get big bills like this and could even get fined for excessive consumption of water.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Veronica said:


> We never use more than 20-25 units a month. This past 3 months they wont have had to top their pool up as much as in the summer so they should not have a bill like that. There must be a leak somewhere in their system. The leak will be after their meter so it will be their responsiblity to find it and get it repaired or they will continue to get big bills like this and could even get fined for excessive consumption of water.


Thanks Veronica thats realy helpful I shall speak to her tomorrow

Take care


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

I would also call the water authority. Since she is elderly maybe they can do something, like payments or waive part of the bill.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

theresoon said:


> I would also call the water authority. Since she is elderly maybe they can do something, like payments or waive part of the bill.


The water authority should certainlybe approached to see if they can help at all but Iknow that they will not take responsibilty for any leak which is in her own pipes. They may be persuaded to help with staggered payments though but I doubt whether they will agree to waive any of the bill.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Veronica said:


> The water authority should certainlybe approached to see if they can help at all but Iknow that they will not take responsibilty for any leak which is in her own pipes. They may be persuaded to help with staggered payments though but I doubt whether they will agree to waive any of the bill.


They only have a pension coming in my husband has already paid the bill and told them we ll sort it out later as we were really concerned at the effect it was having on them

Hubby is going to the water people and we have arranged a plumber to check out pipes etc etc

Fingers crossed, but in the meanwhile we are monitoring their meter daily which is why I asked for the cost

I have been round to them as I did a quick calculation and it fits in with their previous bills so its either a mistake or there must be a answer

They are just relieved that the meter appears to be ok now

Thanks all for your help I am really grateful x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

philly said:


> They only have a pension coming in my husband has already paid the bill and told them we ll sort it out later as we were really concerned at the effect it was having on them
> 
> Hubby is going to the water people and we have arranged a plumber to check out pipes etc etc
> 
> ...



Philly ifthe meter appears to be ok now then the only thing I can think of is that someone has been tapping into their water. Is there any building going on nearby?


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Philly ifthe meter appears to be ok now then the only thing I can think of is that someone has been tapping into their water. Is there any building going on nearby?


No the area is completely finished

HOWEVER they had been away for part of the bill

We will certainly get to the bottom of it we just wanted to make sure the meter was running ok now

We will keep taking the readings, we have been taking them with camera with date and time etc 

Don t know if this will help but it makes them feel better


----------



## Jac (May 4, 2008)

Philly,

Can I just say, what a lovely kind neighbour you must be.

It's restores your faith in human nature when you hear of stories like that.

Good luck to you!

Jac


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Jac said:


> Philly,
> 
> Can I just say, what a lovely kind neighbour you must be.
> 
> ...


Thank you Jac 

I firmly believe in doing what I can to help people and this was a very distressing time for my neighbours and so the fight goes on :boxing:

x


----------



## PeterJWall (Jul 24, 2008)

*Crazy Water Bills*



philly said:


> Hi all
> 
> My elderly neighbour has just recieved a horrendous water bill and is worried out of her mind
> 
> ...


Suggest you talk to the local water supplier. (Find out from local municipality or village mukhtar). It happens loadsa times, so they are used to such enquiries from Cypriots as well as ex-pats. They are generally kind & helpful.


----------



## Chris Ward (May 13, 2009)

This must be very worrying for them but what struck me was what lovely people you and your husband are to have paid their bill and be looking after them in this way. It is good to know there are still really special people out there who really care about others.
Chris


----------



## RICHARD SPEED (Sep 6, 2009)

*water bill*

my water bill was 1000 euro for 1 year and I had not been to my house for 1 year and when I said I will investrgate the bill as builders had been relaying new pipes and concrete and I still think they had been stealing my water any how my water was turned off untill I paid the bill and that was within i week.

Richard



philly said:


> Hi all
> 
> My elderly neighbour has just recieved a horrendous water bill and is worried out of her mind
> 
> ...


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Chris Ward said:


> This must be very worrying for them but what struck me was what lovely people you and your husband are to have paid their bill and be looking after them in this way. It is good to know there are still really special people out there who really care about others.
> Chris


I always think there by the grace of God go I 

And if it was my parents and I wasn t around I would hope that someone would help them.........


----------

